# County Land owner maps



## duketter (Nov 24, 2004)

I believe there is a map out there that shows who owns each parcel of land out there by county? I would like to know where I could get Burleigh county and possibly some others. I think this map shows the location and who owns it so it is easier to contact landowners come hunting season. Anything like this out there?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

duk, try the Farm Service Agency or NRCS office in your county.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I believe you are looking for a Plat Book. Great PLains Directory Service, of Jamestown, can help you out. Their phone number is 701-251-1612. I have one for Stark county and love it.

:beer:


----------



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

North dakota State library on the capital grounds has a good selection. Also have a copier where you can copy pages out of the book.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

http://midlandatlas.com/


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Whew, $75 for a ND map!

I would just like to see the county maps with landowners for McHenry, and then Pierce and Bottineau, and maybe even Ward and Renville.

But, even here in Illinois, a county Platt book can run $20 and there are 102 counties (if you include Cook/Chicago) - and that would set you back quite a bit!

However, I would hazard a guess that our farms down here are MUCH smaller - on the average of around a couple of hundred acres or less.

In one county I hunt, there are tracts that are 15, 20, 30, 40 acres and even less all within a mile of where I park to hunt, which makes for some very difficult times when chasing turkeys!

If anyone has a McHenry County list/map for sale, please let me know as that is where I plan on retiring in the next 5 or so years...

Thanks!


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

Yes the Classic Edition is 75 but the Sportsmand edition is 49.95 and includes Much more then any plat book available.

Sportsman Edition

*GPS referance 
*land oweners names - also a directory in back that shows what lands and acreage as well what pages to refer back to for a map.
*PLOTS is also in this publication.
*Also shows in each township ,water and roads down to Prarie Trail.

I understand that it is a expense to buy these , but we as sportsman go out and wander around aimlessly once in awhile. With this product you would have the option of calling ahead and seeing were you are heading .
So in Fuel Costs and aggrivation alone you will save that money.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

englishpointer said:


> I understand that it is a expense to buy these , but we as sportsman go out and wander around aimlessly once in awhile. With this product you would have the option of calling ahead and seeing were you are heading .
> So in Fuel Costs and aggrivation alone you will save that money.


I keep forgetting there in another big difference between IL and ND, as property ownership changes hands quite a bit down here - so any Platt book can be and usually is out-of-date before it even gets printed...

I would hazard a guess that the majority of land ownership in ND remains relatively constant.


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

I would hazard a guess that the majority of land ownership in ND remains relatively constant.

We are updating the Sportsmand Every year bacause of the Plots , the Land owner portion will be updated every 3 years .


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

If you end up getting one of those maps and calling around, please report back here on your success at finding the _real_ landowner. I own platbooks from Burleigh, Kidder, Stutsman, and Logan counties, and can tell you for a certain fact that 75% of the private landowners mentioned no longer own the property associated to them. It was a real mess trying to get in touch with them the last few years.

Furthermore, these maps are becoming more useless when trying to contact absentee (READ: Out of State) landowners who are locking up the land under the guise of LLC's, Coop's, or Trusts.

Good luck...

Benelli


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

The Data in our publications are who ever is paying taxes on the property and we also provide address and names in the directory part, no phone #'s for allot of reasons. if you have a name and city you should be able to find phone #'s. I would have to contest the 75% part I have personally used this product for my hunting and have had no such findings to support your #, or even get close to that. Not saying that you are not correct for your area of hunting but like i said i have used this all over ND and have had good luck. ALSO this product is based off of the Classic edition that Midland has and it is used by Realtors, Banks, Insurance Co, and title companies with no issues. so with that said again i think your # is a bit skewed.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

English - this sounds like a great resource for the freelance hunter. Thanks for the info and thanks for being a sponsor of the site.


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

English - this sounds like a great resource for the freelance hunter. Thanks for the info and thanks for being a sponsor of the site.

Well it is my pleasure to be on this quality web page. In fact this is one of the best places for EVERYONE to come and learn and vioce a opinion. 
The only thing I could ever suggest on this page is Spell check for me.(JK)
Midland has ben working very hard to make this Sportsman a valuable tool for the outdoors folks, be it hunters, bird watchers, bikers, hikers etc.
We will continue to strive to make it a better product all the time and hope to excede the expectations of those of us that use it.

I appreciate all of you that have helped us make this a better product and for supporting Midland Atlas Co.

I would also like to take this breif moment and Thank Nodak Outdoors for all the help they have given us


----------



## duketter (Nov 24, 2004)

Please get a sportsman edition for Burleigh county! These would be an invaluable tool, but there is no sportsman edition for Burleigh county so I will be waiting.


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

I am a one man show as of this moment so working as hard and fast as I can to get all these counties done . I want to use them too for all the counties, so i can hunt also . So i am in the same boat all you hunters are in waiting for this. If we dont have the Sportsmand Edition i can , help out with Classic just let me know in pm and i will work with each of you.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

English I fully understand that you are trying to promote your own product, however I think it is a huge mistake not to include phone numbers. Hunters who are looking to make contacts with landowners buy the books exactly for this reason.

Great Plains Directory Service out of Jamestown mentioned earlier does print phone numbers in the back of its directory. To me this makes the Great Plains Plat much more appealing. Why would someone want to have to go through the extra hassle of cross referencing a phone book, when they have a one stop document?

I still stand by my earlier statement, that when using those books, that not very often do I find the exact owner of a parcel of land based upon the first phone call. It usually involves multiple phone calls and hunting through a phone book for an absentee landowner. I must admit that the number might be high at 75% percent. Perhaps I should have clarified and said a more general statement like "most of the smaller pieces of property not directly adjacent to a landowner's home 40 are very difficult to ascertain true ownership".

If you are competing with them for sales, why wouldn't you decide to include that information? Is it because it is indeed so difficult to accumulate correct phone numbers, compared to simply reproducing county courthouse documents with owners names?

Just curious?

Benelli


----------



## N2DUXS (Oct 5, 2004)

What is your time frame for a sportsman edition for Benson County?


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

Ben Elli said:


> If you are competing with them for sales, why wouldn't you decide to include that information? Is it because it is indeed so difficult to accumulate correct phone numbers, compared to simply reproducing county courthouse documents with owners names?
> 
> Just curious?
> 
> Benelli


The reason we do not put phone #'s in our product is the simple fact of 
the DO NOT call list.

Is this truely a problem to look up phone #'s to Land owners.

Think of it this way if you owned land and you didnt mind people hunting but dont want to be called at midnight by a person that doesnt relize what time of day it is, would you be happy with a product that produced his #.

Then Land owners are getting there privacy not invaded by people that would abuse this information.

The Phone #'s have be pirated by people that dont use them for good causes- tellamarketers and get away with it because the #'s that are listed in other publications. DO NOT LIST THEM AS DO NOT CALL.

We are respecting everyone with our product---- meaning the hunters are getting a vast knowledge of the state county and township all be it without landowners phone #'s.The landowners get the privacy they deserve.

Is Midland Or Great Plains better or worse then the other . In my opion NO, we both have our strong points be it price or product.

We both have our place and we take a road of Respect for the land owners and produce a product that is very valuable for everyone, that is not ment to be disrespectful of anyone or any business. This is my personal view and only mine.

The landowners and hunters have ben at odds for long time now we are just trying to put out a product that mayhaps can bridge some of these issues and help hunters and landowners come to a mutual beneficial view.

I appeciate you and your view and the views of any others that wish to comment I will do my best to answer them the best that I can.

Again this is my personal view on this and not Midland Atlas Company.
So if anyone has a comment direct it towards me not Midland.

To address the issue of correct land ownership. I in my use of this product have not had this issue the Data that is used is off of COunty Tax lists. Meaning that who ever owns the land pays the taxes. So with that said how can it be that you do not find the land owner -the one paying the taxes on that property. Is it that you are using old Data?We are working toward a very aggressive update cycle to keep our information as upto date as possible and be business smart so we can be in this business 20 years from now.


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

N2DUXS said:


> What is your time frame for a sportsman edition for Benson County?


Benson will be out somtime in September I believe.


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

If anyone wants to contact me with *ANYTHING* they do not wish to post . Here is my email address for all to see.

[email protected]


----------

